# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  πως ευχαριστω καποιον??

## michael

παιδια στα προφιλ ολων λεει ελαβε ευχαριστηες χ φορες ευχαριστησς χ φορες!!πως μπορω να ευχαριστησω καποιον???  ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

στο τέλος καθε δημοσίευσης υπάρχουν 3 εντολές κάτω δεξιά..
"*παράθεση*"..."* !* "...."ένα χεράκι"
το χεράκι με το δάχτυλο πατάς και αυτόματα πάει μήνυμα σε εκείνον που έχει γράψει τη δημοσίευση...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαρίστησε και τον κύριο Βαγγέλη μιας και σε βοήθησε για εξάσκιση   ::   .

----------


## michael

ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> Ευχαρίστησε και τον κύριο Βαγγέλη μιας και σε βοήθησε για εξάσκιση    .


Κεριά και λιβάνια βρε.....άκου κύριε....  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Χαλαρώστε παιδιά εδώ είμαστε για να περνάμε καλά και να βοηθάει ο ένας τον άλλο....

παρακαλώ ΤΕΚΝΑ μου!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μάλιστε κυρ Βαγγέλη , να φέρω τη μαγγούρα ή το πάρκινσον   :winky:  ?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μάλιστε κυρ Βαγγέλη , να φέρω τη μαγγούρα ή το πάρκινσον   ?


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Φέρε τη μαγκούρα να σας πάρω όλους κυνήγι.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
γιατί τέτοια θέλετε.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
οποιος με ξαναπεί κύριο θα τρώει ban......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## michael

::   ::   ::

----------


## douke-soula

ειναι νοστιμο το ban κυριε Βαγγελη;  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑ! Έλιωσα Σούλα, έλιωσα!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## michael

::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

> ειναι νοστιμο το ban κυριε Βαγγελη;


τσούζει λίγο στην αρχή,ξυνίζεις τα μούτρα.....ανεβάζεις παλμούς και πίεση....
αλλά μετα.....
νιώθεις απελευθερωμένος!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
καταλάβατε κυρία Σούλα μας και υπόλοιποι κύριοι και κυρίες??????

----------


## douke-soula

χχχχμμμ φαινεται ενδιαφερον
το τζουζει θα το ξεπερασω 
τα ξινα μου αρεσουν
δεν θα με πειραξει να νοιωσω λιγη απελευθερωση
αλλα πινω χαπι για την πιεση οποτε δεν λεει
μπα.... το σκεφτηκα δεν θα δοκιμασω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## michael

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Θα παρακαλούσα σε αυτή την ενότητα όσο γίνεται να μην ξεφεύγουμε. Στο Lounge Cafe μπορούμε να ξεφεύγουμε όσο θέλουμε!

Ναί, εγώ που δεν μπορώ να κάνω ban στον εαυτό μου, μάλλον είμαι η πιο ξινή απ' όλους!   ::

----------

